# pdf printing too slow on network printer



## perfectstrangr (Sep 12, 2013)

Network printing is too slow at times especially with pdf's..also when users try to scan to email..if takes hell alot of time..

please help !!!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Is this on a Domain? If so, your IT dept should be able to help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Is this at home or a business?


----------



## perfectstrangr (Sep 12, 2013)

its for a business..around 10 users are connected to that printer


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Is this on a Domain? *If so, your IT dept should be able to help*


----------



## perfectstrangr (Sep 12, 2013)

ya its on a domain..


----------



## perfectstrangr (Sep 12, 2013)

15 Workstations all joined to the active directory and running windows 7
2 Network printers configured with static IP addresses
The printer are configured on the workstation directly with the printers IP address. 
The problem I’m having is basically with printing. It comes times when printing is extremely slow.
What can be causing this? Obviously is not the printers fault because it happens with all the printers connected to the network and not just with a particular printer. It seems like a server problem maybe a DNS problem?. What steps can I take to solve this issue? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Are you part of the IT dept? If not, let them handle it.


----------



## perfectstrangr (Sep 12, 2013)

hey there isn't any IT depart, so i m handling this..please help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Are your printers IP addresses on the same subnet as the work stations? 
Here are some tips to speed up printing: Workarounds for slow network printing - TechRepublic
As for Scan to Email; Do you have an Exchange Server for Email? Do you use Outlook for Email? What version? Do you use Adobe Acrobat for PDF? What version?


----------



## perfectstrangr (Sep 12, 2013)

No , they are on different subnets,

We use lotus notes


----------



## perfectstrangr (Sep 12, 2013)

hey guys i m still waiting for some solution ??/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If Adobe Acrobat Reader prints slowly try the following:

1. Open a PDF file
2. From the menu, select File > Print
3. From the dialog displayed, click on the Advanced button at the bottom
4. On the Advanced Print Setup dialog, make sure that “Let printer determine colors” is CHECKED.
5. Click OK and OK to print the document.


----------

